# Ratings on driver app different from riders app



## Bobosh (Nov 11, 2015)

So I have been trying to raise my 4.55 to at least 4.6. Last week, I was at 4.57 then I got a 1 and a 3 star rating and it dropped to 4.55. However, after that I got like ten 5 stars and my rating literally just climbed 0.01 to 4.56. I thought the app was slow to update but even the website was showing the same after a couple of days. This made me be suspicious that uber is tampering with the ratings. Then yesterday I was pinged by a friend who needed a ride and he showed me my rating from his phone as 4.6. My phone app and web account still said 4.56. So are they trying to make me work harder by hiding my real ratings?


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

It rounds up on the rider app.
Your rating is an exact.
Good luck


----------



## Bobosh (Nov 11, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> It rounds up on the rider app.
> Your rating is an exact.
> Good luck


Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bobosh said:


> This made me be suspicious that uber is tampering with the ratings.


So you think there's somebody sitting at Uber headquarters tinkering with your data in order to show your riders a rating 0.04 higher than your real rating?


----------



## Bobosh (Nov 11, 2015)

Coachman said:


> So you think there's somebody sitting at Uber headquarters tinkering with your data in order to show your riders a rating 0.04 higher than your real rating?
> 
> View attachment 20213


No.Tinkering with it does not necessarily mean a human being is actively involved. There isn't somebody sitting at Uber Headquarters with a calculator to calculate fares after each ride.


----------

